# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dreams of Demonic Possession

## Xanous

OK I had this dream a while back that scared the crap out of me and I will never forget it. First I have to preface this by saying that my ultimate fear is of being demon possessed. I don't know exactly what a demon is but I have witnessed several exorcisms and I know it is real. Also, my father had been a pastor all my life so I have seen a lot although, I do not subscribe to the religious beliefs of my father.

Anyway, the dream. I was talking to my father about... I don't know... he suddenly began talking like I was possessed and I was thinking maybe he is right. Then he began to pray and I was lifted off the ground. My back arched and my body became ridged. I could not move. I began violently shaking from side to side and a blue sparkling light surrounded me. Then suddenly a cool wind blew and cut straight through my body. I literally felt the wind on my bones as it passed through. I was thinking that is was the "holy spirit". Then I wake up in a panic. I was left with that feeling of having been shaken half to death and that cold sensation on my bones.

I have NEVER experienced any type of feeling like that in my life, but I will never forget how odd and vivid that sensation was. I don't believe I am possessed or ever was, but it has bugged me to wonder what that was all about.

I almost forgot. I was doing alot of ghost hunting and I had collected several EVP's. At that time I began having horrible nightmares of an evil presses in my room. I thought maybe this dream was a warning to stop what I was doing. I did stop too.

----------


## Nowell

That does sound scary.  I'd have to say that you experienced SP probably bordering a FA.  I had a similar occurrence a while back.

My guess is that your subconscious is totally playing with you by using your fears against you.  You should use those fears as dream signs, turn it into something positive.

----------


## Inspirer

My feeling is that this is about your relationship with your father and that you are not like minded with him.  The sensation of the wind throughout you was your being finally peeling away from his line of thought.  You have become independent.

----------


## Xanous

> _Originally posted by Inspirer_
> *My feeling is that this is about your relationship with your father and that you are not like minded with him.  The sensation of the wind throughout you was your being finally peeling away from his line of thought.  You have become independent.*



Interesting! You might just be right about the wind. And yes we tend to have totaly opposite oppions about religion and I was just begining to change in that way when I had that dream.

----------


## unclesirbob

Hi Xanous

Well many dreams link to real life situations. Often you will get a dream which features such scarey emotions as this which mirrors same real life situation where you  have fears and emotions similar to the dream. 

In this case the EVP's seem to be quite strongly linked. The dream also featured your father... actually fathers are often symbolic in their appearance in dreams. They appear at moments we we need to impose some authority on ourselves and put a stop to soemthing that is getting out of control. So in that sense it works out quite well.  

To interpret a dream you need to find out what each individual symbol means in a dream. Some of these are quite personal. But many dreams use symbols in predictable ways. Try looking through the symbols provided.Then try to weave together a series of emotions and feelings. Many dreams will relate to 'stuff' in your mind from yesterday. That maybe thoughts about your health, thoughts related to an event, issues involving your own personality and common paranoias. If you are unsure how dream interpreting works then try the following link.

http://www.geocities.com/hairybobby2000/dr...yhowtopost.html Tips on dream interpreting

http://www.geocities.com/hairybobby2000/dr...dreamessay.html Dream Dictionary

http://www.geocities.com/hairybobby2000/dr...reamnightd.html Nightmares and fear

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Xanous_
> *OK I had this dream a while back that scared the crap out of me and I will never forget it. First I have to preface this by saying that my ultimate fear is of being demon possessed. I don't know exactly what a demon is but I have witnessed several exorcisms and I know it is real. Also, my father had been a pastor all my life so I have seen a lot although, I do not subscribe to the religious beliefs of my father.
> 
> Anyway, the dream. I was talking to my father about... I don't know... he suddenly began talking like I was possessed and I was thinking maybe he is right. Then he began to pray and I was lifted off the ground. My back arched and my body became ridged. I could not move. I began violently shaking from side to side and a blue sparkling light surrounded me. Then suddenly a cool wind blew and cut straight through my body. I literally felt the wind on my bones as it passed through. I was thinking that is was the "holy spirit". Then I wake up in a panic. I was left with that feeling of having been shaken half to death and that cold sensation on my bones.
> 
> I have NEVER experienced any type of feeling like that in my life, but I will never forget how odd and vivid that sensation was. I don't believe I am possessed or ever was, but it has bugged me to wonder what that was all about.
> 
> I almost forgot. I was doing alot of ghost hunting and I had collected several EVP's. At that time I began having horrible nightmares of an evil presses in my room. I thought maybe this dream was a warning to stop what I was doing. I did stop too.*




Actually, what you describe is a very good dream. 

Firstly, you are not Demon Possessed.   It is one of those things where if you have to ask, you aren't.  A alien personality takes over your body and you are left powerless in some helpless corner of consciousness, if that. 

What your Dream Father did was perform a ceremony that gives you Spiritual Protection.  It was something like the Holy Spirit.

One only needs to wonder what frightened you so badly.

----------


## Xanous

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *One only needs to wonder what frightened you so badly.*



Wouldn't you be scared too?

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Xanous_
> *
> 
> Wouldn't you be scared too?*



Actually, if my Father came to me in a dream and performed a spiritual ceremony on me in order to assure me of spiritual protection, I would be delighted about it, and then afterward, see if he wanted to go somewhere and have a beer and talk.

What might be happening here is that you have terrifying associations to every aspect of Spirituality, good bad or indifferent.  

Why are you so afraid of your own father?

Why are you so afraid of the Holy Spirit?

I could see that the Demons would have some objections..

OH!  You ARE a demon.  now I see the problem....

----------


## Xanous

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *
> 
> OH!  You ARE a demon.  now I see the problem....*



Very funny...LOL. 

What was so damned scary is the part where I was possessed.

----------


## Leo Volont

Oh... somebody PM'd me and yelled at me for implying that you had actually been possessed.

Well, the entire point of the dream is that, even if that had once been the case, the Exorcism seems in every way to have been successful. 

Indeed, you might notice that even in your waking life, and especially in your Dream Life, things overall will improve.  

The Fear which you think is so inherent in all of your experiences will soon dissipate.

Your Demons are gone.

You really should give your Dad a call and thank him.  Take him out for a beer.

----------


## Xanous

Ack server lost last post... Well, any way I am bringing this one back because I am still having these type of dreams. Some of them not as intense but some of them are. I cant imagine what this kind of dream could mean. No, I know for a fact that I am not demon possessed. I think this dream may mean something else and it using a childhood fear to do it. The good news is that I now have a common dreamsign and could possible use this dream to become lucid. Hmmm... I wonder what I would do in such a LD? Could be a lot of fun. Maybe I will just ask whoever is there the answer to my question. "What IN HELL (pun intended) does this mean?" Anyway, if anyone has any good input I would like to hear it. Oh and, imaginefication, I got a email that you posted but I never got to read it. Mind reposting?

----------


## heather4637

Your dad is a pastor. You don't believe in God. You dream you are demon possessed, which happens a lot with non-believers. Your dream means that you need to find God before you really do become possessed. Or that you already are. Look up on Google Bible versus about non believers & demon possession. May God be with you!

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

dreams tell you things, and that's when you need to write down what you dreamt, and put the pieces together, while you puzzle your dream life and real life happenings together you get an answer to why you are dreaming this. Maybe it's because your father is pressuring you to follow him in his foot steps, and you feel somehow a demon because maybe that's what he thinks of you because your not religious? I know how religious people think, i am a catholic so i know.

----------

